# AXS Reverb - Verdict?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Surprisingly to me at least, there is not a lot on here on the AXS Reverb. 

I have 150 Fox Transfers on my go-to FS and HT bikes. They function flawlessly, except the one one on my FS would be better at 170. 

I got an AXS RD this year when my X01 RD crapped out on me. I have been ecstatic with it. 

Any horror stories with the AXS Reverb? I am close to throwing down on one. 

Thanks.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

The only complaint I've had with mine is that the bushing will eventually wear out causing a weird movement with the post. Feels like a loose headset. I'm used to some lateral movement with all droppers (which you can't feel while riding) but you can feel it on the AXS.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Love mine. Zero issues and love how easy it is to install and operate.

I live in an area where several trails are rolling tight single track with plenty of tech, so the dropper gets used a ton, even on climbs.

The big thing I didn’t expect to be a benefit was the lack of “lever throw”. Hit the button and boom, dropper is ready to do its job. Actuation is instantaneous and super easy.


----------



## TrekWarMachine (Jul 26, 2017)

FrankS29 said:


> Love mine. Zero issues and love how easy it is to install and operate.
> 
> I live in an area where several trails are rolling tight single track with plenty of tech, so the dropper gets used a ton, even on climbs.
> 
> The big thing I didn’t expect to be a benefit was the lack of “lever throw”. Hit the button and boom, dropper is ready to do its job. Actuation is instantaneous and super easy.


Same.

I got mine this spring (along with AXS GX upgrade kit) and have been enjoying it all year long!


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Mine worked for about a week before going squishy, and the vent valve never fully removed the squish. Plus whenever I accidentally picked up my bike by the seat the post went completely squishy again. I loved how easy it was to use and it was a good post in function just not reliable enough for me to keep it around with other cable options that work very similarly.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

utmtbrider said:


> Mine worked for about a week before going squishy, and the vent valve never fully removed the squish. Plus whenever I accidentally picked up my bike by the seat the post went completely squishy again. I loved how easy it was to use and it was a good post in function just not reliable enough for me to keep it around with other cable options that work very similarly.




Did they send you a new one? I've found Sram to be extremely generous with warranty issues, especially on their high end stuff.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

utmtbrider said:


> Mine worked for about a week before going squishy, and the vent valve never fully removed the squish. Plus whenever I accidentally picked up my bike by the seat the post went completely squishy again. I loved how easy it was to use and it was a good post in function just not reliable enough for me to keep it around with other cable options that work very similarly.


Back in the day, the one commandment for non-AXS Reverbs was “Thou shalt not pick up thy bike by the seat, unless thy dropper is fully extended”. Or something like that. Not saying your post wasn’t extended when you lifted it (I don’t know), or that this still applies with AXS Reverbs, but I have lived by that motto since the early days of droppers and never had an issue with a half dozen Reverbs, as well as numerous Transfers and other droppers.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Did they send you a new one? I've found Sram to be extremely generous with warranty issues, especially on their high end stuff.


Me too, although I seem to be in a small club of never having an issue with a Reverb. Good intentions aside, I suspect supply issues are likely an issue with SRAM these days.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> Did they send you a new one? I've found Sram to be extremely generous with warranty issues, especially on their high end stuff.


I'm sure Sram would have sent me a new one I just wasn't interested and sold it instead.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Back in the day, the one commandment for non-AXS Reverbs was “Thou shalt not pick up thy bike by the seat, unless thy dropper is fully extended”. Or something like that. Not saying your post wasn’t extended when you lifted it (I don’t know), or that this still applies with AXS Reverbs, but I have lived by that motto since the early days of droppers and never had an issue with a half dozen Reverbs, as well as numerous Transfers and other droppers.


Admittedly I was picking it up by the seat when it was compressed, It was usually when loading or unloading from my bike rack or when doing a hike a bike. It's not a deal breaker but it bugged me to know my post could go squishy by just picking it up by the seat accidentally.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

utmtbrider said:


> I'm sure Sram would have sent me a new one I just wasn't interested and sold it instead.



Man, I couldn't turn down a free ~$1,000 post. Also no way would I buy a non-working used one.

I can understand not liking them if you've had issues but so far the ones I've dealt with have seemed really solid, unlike the hydro-actuated reverbs of old.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

TrekWarMachine said:


> Same.
> 
> I got mine this spring (along with AXS GX upgrade kit) and have been enjoying it all year long!


Yeah, I went X01 AXS after really liking the Reverb AXS and messing around on my buddies X01 AXS setup. Except mine is on a Shimano XT drivetrain, perfect combo of drivetrains for me.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

@flipnidaho @FrankS29 @TrekWarMachine and others…

What post are you guys coming from?

I love my Transfer but like I said, it’s a tad too short on the “sink your post, $hit your pants” steep stuff. It in no way holds me back, but I suspect some of those descents might be a little less dramatic with a longer dropper than my 150 Transfer. I love my AXS drivetrain so much that I’m thinking I may love the AXS dropper just as much.

It’s a tough bullet to bite financially but relative to other stuff some of my buddies are into, high end bike stuff is still not too bad. I can think of much worse ways to spend my hard earned money.

Sounds like some one off issues (which I KNOW my LBS and SRAM will cover me on, subject to supply issues), and subject to any horror stories pouring in, sounds like the AXS dropper is a green light.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

My last few droppers were PNW Bachelors. Really good droppers at an awesome price. But I did want to change out the Bachelor on my Ripley since I had to run it with a shim since I built up my Ripley with a bunch of take off parts from my old bike.

I knew it would only be temporary, and I expected to replace it with the PNW Loam. But with horrible availability and my strong desire to try the AXS dropper I decided to treat myself. Both my old Bachelor and my AXS are 170mm drops. That’s plenty of drop for me.

Yeah, the price is hard to justify. It was a pour a stiff drink, close your eyes and hit the “Confirm Order” button type of order.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

utmtbrider said:


> Admittedly I was picking it up by the seat when it was compressed, It was usually when loading or unloading from my bike rack or when doing a hike a bike. It's not a deal breaker but it bugged me to know my post could go squishy by just picking it up by the seat accidentally.


The Reverb AXS came with a burping tool to fix this issue. Looks like a T-handle wrench.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

flipnidaho said:


> The Reverb AXS came with a burping tool to fix this issue. Looks like a T-handle wrench.


Yep the tool is great, just sucks I had to use it at least once a week.


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

No horror stories here, I love everything about mine, except the price. But once you start using it, you get over that pretty quick.
I don't know anyone who has had a problem with one. And I think it's generally a bad idea to pick a bike up by the dropper post, no matter what kind it is.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how does the AXS Reverb compare in weight to, say, a Fox Transfer? Is it a wash?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I've had one on my daily driver since spring.

Didn't want an e-post. Didn't really have a choice with the weird frame it's mounted to.

It has been great. Still have some anxiety that it'll run out of batt on a ride, but (apparently) not enough for me to charge it more than ~once a month.

Wish the actuator on the bars was smaller/less pointy. Haven't impacted it yet, but the potential is there.

Gave some thought to using the smaller SRAM "blips" to solve this but a cursory glance at what it would take sent me packing. So much $$$, so much added complexity.

Hasn't yet gone squishy. Quite possibly because I have not yet lifted the bike by the saddle when the post is compressed...


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Does cooler weather still make the reverb not work or slow it down?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> Does cooler weather still make the reverb not work or slow it down?


I've had mine for at least a couple of winters and have not noticed any slow down in winter here in the Southeast (Georgia). Granted, the winters are mild here. When I get back to Idaho a couple of weeks from now, I'll see it behaves any differently when I'm home.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

I love mine. The way it works, press the button and the valve open instantaneously. I don't think I could go back to a manual post. It did go squishy about one year after I bought it, burped it but it still was squishy. Went to my LBS and they sent it to SRAM for a rebuild. I was just informed I was getting a new one under warranty. I am impressed with SRAM. 

I have used mine in colder weather (30-40), no problems.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

9 months of use in Arizona and everything was flawless. Smooth operation, and i've really become spoiled by the super short throw to trigger/actuate it.

A few weeks ago it started developing a little squish. Fully extended/locked, sit on it, and it'd drop a little bit. Vent valve trick worked.

Today I go for a ride and despite having just hit the button while not on the bike to get the post to full extension, it looked a bit short. 170mm has turned itself into about 120mm. 

I was about to just service it myself, but good luck getting the kits. Long story short, it's now sitting at my LBS awaiting shipment back to SRAM for warranty. 

As much as I'm totally sold on AXS (been running the X01 shifting for a bit over a year now) and eliminating the cable clutter, I'm kinda torn now. 170mm was actually just a HAIR too long for my height and maximum insertion into the frame (2020 enduro is kinda cramped quarters for post insertion.) With 4-6 weeks turnaround expected on this warranty,I'm not sure if I wanna just go buy a 150mm now so I can resume happy times, and sell the 170 when it comes back... or jump ship back to cable land. I could eek out more travel with a OneUp due to it's ultra low stack height and ability to be shimmed in 10mm increments and come out ahead of the AXS Reverb in both terms of total travel, and cost. And of course sell off the Reverb when it comes back from warranty land.

Damn 1st world problems...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> With 4-6 weeks turnaround expected on this warranty...



Bummer that you have problems already but that turn around time really sucks! Did you buy the post from the lbs? Really it shouldn't matter. Sram has been nothing but excellent about any warranty issues we've had, especially on high end (e.g. axs) stuff. For sure if I had called them about that issue they would have a new post on the way that same day, assuming it was available.

Maybe that's the issue, none in stock?


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Bummer that you have problems already but that turn around time really sucks! Did you buy the post from the lbs? Really it shouldn't matter. Sram has been nothing but excellent about any warranty issues we've had, especially on high end (e.g. axs) stuff. For sure if I had called them about that issue they would have a new post on the way that same day, assuming it was available.
> 
> Maybe that's the issue, none in stock?


Yep, purchased from the same shop. I can hope the shop has that kinda pull, but I'm not holding my breath. They just changed ownership recently (retaining a lot of the workforce it seems, thankfully.) But it was the new owner himself that gave me that time estimate. I actually went in expecting to walk out with a new 150mm off the shelf (happily paying for it of course, and then selling the 170 when it comes back) but they had none. Nothing but 170's in house right now, and definitely no 34.9s. I then asked about ordering a 150/34.9 in and he said that'd probably take even longer right now than this warranty claim was anticipated to take. So I'd guess supply issues are still rampant. (Took me the better part of the last year to source a couple damn sets of N04C pads for my brakes, lol. And don't even get me started on trying to find service kits for my Lyrik or SuperDeluxe. Luckily I just found out that Stillwell Performance is right across the street from my usual cigar lounge, so HOPEFULLY they have some bits on hand, and maybe I'll spring for one of those fancy custom tunes everyone always raves about?)

I've only had one other warranty incident with SRAM in the past... the famous expanding Guide piston issue. It wasn't a rush for me since I took the brakes off my bike almost the instant I got it home, and then learned about (and replicated) the issue a few months later while still under warranty. The LBS in that case (different from where I got the Reverb) apparently had to send them off to SRAM. As best as I can tell they just swapped the piston as I couldn't see any changes externally. The guy I sold them to hasn't complained though, so yay? That process was WELL before covid-days and even then it was still about a 2-3 week turnaround.

Wonder if the Arizona SRAM rep hates us =)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Yep, purchased from the same shop. I can hope the shop has that kinda pull, but I'm not holding my breath.



We're tiny, no pull at all. Sram is just awesome with warranty issues. It does make me wonder how hard some shops really try.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> We're tiny, no pull at all. Sram is just awesome with warranty issues. It does make me wonder how hard some shops really try.


I share the same wonder. That said, SRAM could fix that by not being so anti-consumer and requiring us to go through shops for every single thing. I mean, I get why they do it, and there's logic there, but I think they'd make a lot of new friends if they also offered direct support routes for the DIY/enthusiast market.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Anti consumer? Again, ime they stand behind their products with the best of them and I can understand why the operate the way they do. Like I said I can call them anytime and they have yet to question anything I've told them nor have they failed to promptly send a replacement. I've never had to send the old part in first. Customer gets first rate treatment.

So it's understandable (to me) that they need an established line of trust between them and a shop with qualified techs when shipping out expensive parts for free. I could see where they might get a lot of scam calls or improperly diagnosed problems from random individuals. No offense to random individuals.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

That's just it.. YOU can call them any time. Meanwhile, I, the guy who actually paid for the product and use it, cannot.

SRAM leaves me at the mercy of random bike shops, and I just have to pray that they know how to deal with SRAM, or have a great relationship with them or whatnot in order to get decent service myself. If not, then I'm SOL and SRAM can just point the blame at some bike shop instead.

I geniuinely don't care how SRAM wants to handle things, or who the blame falls on when it doesn't go well, or who gets the praise when it goes swimmingly. The fact still remains that I paid ~$800 for a glorified office chair strut (quite happily) and got 9 months of use out of it before ending up where I am today. 

I've had replacements sent my way overnight from Canon for camera gear that cost a _lot_ more than any dropper post (or anything else SRAM makes) and didn't have to go through some local camera shop and 'trusted tech/relationship' to do it. I simply called Canon. =)

I'm not even asking for free parts being sent. Let me send it to them myself, they can check it out and fix/replace and send back. It's literally the exact same thing that's happening between the shop and SRAM already.

Sadly, the more I type, the more I'm leaning towards not landing on another AXS Reverb since I'm not terribly keen on going through this a 2nd time if the next post has issues as well. I _really_ don't wanna go back to a cabled post but at least OneUp will take a call from me (and has proven responsive to emails too in the past.)




J.B. Weld said:


> I could see where they might get a lot of scam calls or improperly diagnosed problems from random individuals. No offense to random individuals.


Totally true, and I've encountered plenty of shops with people who don't know a torx head from a spoke wrench. Not every shop out there is loaded with the best of the best.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

flipnidaho said:


> I've had mine for at least a couple of winters and have not noticed any slow down in winter here in the Southeast (Georgia). Granted, the winters are mild here. When I get back to Idaho a couple of weeks from now, I'll see it behaves any differently when I'm home.



it works great in Alaska








winters!


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

If you have a Reverb AXS and its out of warranty - DON'T UPDATE THE FIRMWARE.

My Reverb was 2 years old on the 29th November 21. I gave it a 200 hour service around the middle of December, no issues whatsoever, worked brilliantly. One Saturday evening (27th I think) I gave the bike a checkover before my ride the following morning - ie AXS batteries, chain etc. Saw on the AXS app that there is an update to the firmware for Flight Attendant compatibility amongst other things. Installed the update to the mech and dropper.
Following morning put the seat post down to get on and ride out of my garage, seat post then won't come back up. I had to wait until after the holidays for my suspension shop to open, they've stripped it twice, can find nothing mechanically wrong with it. SRAM won't look at it as its out of the warranty. So yeah. I now own a useless £800 seat post because, in the absence of all other possibilities, the firmware has goosed it.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

i was in the beta program from sram and actually had that firmware ahead of the pack. no issues, but clearly there are other inconsistencies that bricked yours.

this is why i havent even added my new dropper to the app and have no plans to. theres nothing in the beta pipeline that ive seen thatd warrant or require any changes to an otherwise fully working unit. the last update also allowed for the full remapping of controls (could have left thumb **** up, right top down, right bottom run dropper, for example. used to only be able to swap up/down on the right controller.) 100% useless for me (although i am sure someone out there will find it indespensable.) 

but yeah, i update my tech religiously, and even run beta on a LOT of stuff, but this is an area whete its wise to just not touch what is working properly. its not like theyre gonna have an update that suddenly makes the dropper work as a french press for trailside coffee. it goes up... it goes down.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree. I work in IT and also participate in beta’s etc. the big problem with SRAM and AXS is that you cannot roll back the firmware. That’s a mistake they’ve made. Even my Garmin can roll back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Man, I couldn't turn down a free ~$1,000 post. Also no way would I buy a non-working used one.
> 
> I can understand not liking them if you've had issues but so far the ones I've dealt with have seemed really solid, unlike the hydro-actuated reverbs of old.


The C1 Reverb, on which the AXS is based, is massively improved. Nearly all I've serviced that had Squish issues was due t the owner picking up or hanging thebike from the seat while the post is compressed. Worse than that, sometimes its bike shop mechanics that cause the issue then blame it on "Its a Reverb and they all do that..." BS. 
Just extend the post when no in use and it will deliver years of trouble free service


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually cringe whenever I see anyone storing a bike with the seatpost dropped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> Does cooler weather still make the reverb not work or slow it down?


lever return is slow if the temp is below 5 degrees C outside and the post is chilled to that temp If its been indoors and not exposed to the wind chill on the way to the trail it will be fine and operate normally once you're riding since the weight of you body on the post will heat up the oil


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Can anyone talk me out of an AXS Reverb 170mm, I'm curious.

I just purchased some Ride5Dev 155mm cranks to see if they help my knee, but waiting on them to complete and ship. 

I'm just concerned upgrading to only 170mm may not be enough.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

Here goes… had an AXS reverb for 2 years. It broke. Now running a 210 OneUp. 6 rides in and I do not miss the reverb at all. Yes they’re reliable (usually) but if you can make use of more than 170 drop do it. If RS bring out a 200 AXS then I’d probably buy another one (not at full retail though) but not until then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

philstone said:


> Here goes… had an AXS reverb for 2 years. It broke. Now running a 210 OneUp. 6 rides in and I do not miss the reverb at all. Yes they’re reliable (usually) but if you can make use of more than 170 drop do it. If RS bring out a 200 AXS then I’d probably buy another one (not at full retail though) but not until then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pretty good summary. If 170 is enough go for it, if not don't sacrifice travel for the convenience of having a button over a lever throw.
Maybe, just maybe when they do develop a 200mm they will have revamped the reverb again to reduce overall height of the post. 

Thanks,


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Why isn’t 170mm enough?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Brad said:


> Why isn’t 170mm enough?


I did order a 170 AXS after inspecting how far my post is out of the frame on my current 170.

I could’ve fit a OneUp 180, but not their 210 without shimming it.

So I settled on giving AXS a go instead of gaining 10-20 travel and hope 170 is enough since I'm switching from 170 Cranks to 155 Cranks. So to get the seat down where it currently is with the new crankset I would technically need a 185mm post. 

Current 170 for reference.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Are we not going to talk about the fact that it’s going to be attached to an Arrival?

The AXS dropper is probably the most boring part of the build.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

FrankS29 said:


> Are we not going to talk about the fact that it’s going to be attached to an Arrival?
> 
> The AXS dropper is probably the most boring part of the build.


Haha, thank you. I have a lot of parts going on the new one. I actually sold the one pictured after breaking my finger and ordered another expecting to be here first of February, but you know how deadlines can go. 

Anyways not to get off topic, I’ll post a pic and opinion of the reverb when I receive it.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

WhiteDLite said:


> Haha, thank you. I have a lot of parts going on the new one. I actually sold the one pictured after breaking my finger and ordered another expecting to be here first of February, but you know how deadlines can go.
> 
> Anyways not to get off topic, I’ll post a pic and opinion of the reverb when I receive it.


Now I get it.

Your finger got wrapped up in a stupid dropper cable and got broken when you sent it too hard.

That’s why I upgraded to an AXS dropper on my Ripley, because I send it too hard…

Seriously though, amazing bike!


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in the which dropper post debate. New build slowly in the works, Nordest Bardino with 160 Lyrik. Already have AXS X01. 

Debate is between the AXS Reverb or 9Point8 200mm. I think both have similar insertion length for very different drop length. Don't have the frame yet to check realistic heights, etc.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

philstone said:


> If you have a Reverb AXS and its out of warranty - DON'T UPDATE THE FIRMWARE.
> 
> My Reverb was 2 years old on the 29th November 21. I gave it a 200 hour service around the middle of December, no issues whatsoever, worked brilliantly. One Saturday evening (27th I think) I gave the bike a checkover before my ride the following morning - ie AXS batteries, chain etc. Saw on the AXS app that there is an update to the firmware for Flight Attendant compatibility amongst other things. Installed the update to the mech and dropper.
> Following morning put the seat post down to get on and ride out of my garage, seat post then won't come back up. I had to wait until after the holidays for my suspension shop to open, they've stripped it twice, can find nothing mechanically wrong with it. SRAM won't look at it as its out of the warranty. So yeah. I now own a useless £800 seat post because, in the absence of all other possibilities, the firmware has goosed it.


Follow up on this. SRAM will not repair it, having contacted them direct and sent them videos their response was: "this might be an issue with the main head unit, but this post is outside of our warranty window based on the information provided." Bear in mind this post failed less than 4 weeks out of warranty. I now have a very expensive paper weight.

I've also learnt that if you damage the stanchion on the AXS reverb the whole post is trash - SRAM do not sell, or make available, the head alone.

I certainly won't ever buy another AXS post again. Be warned 👍🏻


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Well the warranty has to stop at some point but I too get very frustrated with the lack of spare parts that they make available. The axs dropper is an expensive piece of kit.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

Brad said:


> Well the warranty has to stop at some point but I too get very frustrated with the lack of spare parts that they make available. The axs dropper is an expensive piece of kit.


I agree, if it had been 2 or 3 months out of warranty then I get it, but 4 weeks. That just doesn't sit right with me for such an expensive piece of kit. Certainly put me of SRAM, I was going to get my wife's Following kitted out with AXS, but I definitely won't now.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Just be thankful Shimano don’t make droppers…
You’d never get it warrantied. Faults with AXS droppers aren’t common. But I’m still more in favour of the C1 reverb simply because it’s a lot cheaper


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Everyone considering an AXS dropper should pay careful attention to the stack height of the AXS versus any other dropper. The collar alone on the AXS is over 30mm in height. I planned on an 180mm Oneup dropper on my new Blur (slammed) and perfect height at full extension. I decided to try an AXS 170mm dropper after finally finding one. Didn't realize the stack height is much greater due to the collar. The 170mm AXS is 235mm where the 180mm Oneup is 213mm. Going to try and source an 150mm AXS now where the stack is 215mm which is closer to what I need.

Anyone know why the collar on the AXS is so ridiculously tall?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mnpikey said:


> Everyone considering an AXS dropper should pay careful attention to the stack height of the AXS versus any other dropper. The collar alone on the AXS is over 30mm in height. I planned on an 180mm Oneup dropper on my new Blur (slammed) and perfect height at full extension. I decided to try an AXS 170mm dropper after finally finding one. Didn't realize the stack height is much greater due to the collar. The 170mm AXS is 235mm where the 180mm Oneup is 213mm. Going to try and source an 150mm AXS now where the stack is 215mm which is closer to what I need.
> 
> Anyone know why the collar on the AXS is so ridiculously tall?


Interesting. And valuable info, if correct (which I have no doubt it is). Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

mnpikey said:


> Everyone considering an AXS dropper should pay careful attention to the stack height of the AXS versus any other dropper. The collar alone on the AXS is over 30mm in height. I planned on an 180mm Oneup dropper on my new Blur (slammed) and perfect height at full extension. I decided to try an AXS 170mm dropper after finally finding one. Didn't realize the stack height is much greater due to the collar. The 170mm AXS is 235mm where the 180mm Oneup is 213mm. Going to try and source an 150mm AXS now where the stack is 215mm which is closer to what I need.
> 
> *Anyone know why the collar on the AXS is so ridiculously tall?*


Probably because the brass keys and piston are right at the top and that area sees a bit of pressure compared to a post with an internal ram cartridge. It has to be much more effectively sealed


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

1 month and 4 days... and counting... So this warranty claim isn't gonna err on the "4" in the 4-6 week expected timeframe. Can't say that surprises me at all given the state of things these days though.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

When my post frost went in, back in January, I was warned that even if SRAM accepted the warranty it could be October before I got a replacement. That’s in the UK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike156 (Jul 10, 2017)

Brad said:


> Just be thankful Shimano don’t make droppers…
> You’d never get it warrantied. Faults with AXS droppers aren’t common. But I’m still more in favour of the C1 reverb simply because it’s a lot cheaper


On the flip side, it would probably actually work and the warranty wouldn't be much of a concern.

I keep thinking about getting the AXS Reverb, but then I read these posts and see it's the same POS dropper it's always been, just wireless.

Yes, I end up picking up the bike by the seat while it's dropped and it goes squishy. It usually happened accidentally during hike-a-bikes. I do it all the time on the Oneup though and it keeps working just fine. If Oneup made a wireless, or if somebody came up with a universal setup like the Archer shifter, I'd be all over it.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Shimano does actually make droppers. I have their "Pro Discovery" 70mm dropper on my gravel bike. One of the only options for a 27.2mm internal dropper. No problems with it in over a year of use.









PRO Discover Dropper Post 70 | Pro Bikegear


The PRO Discover Dropper Post 70 is a gravel bike dropper seatpost with 70-millimetres of infinite travel.




www.pro-bikegear.com


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone found a seat bag that plays well with the AXS dropper and the battery?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

mnpikey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone found a seat bag that plays well with the AXS dropper and the battery?


It was one of my bigger concerns about swapping to an AXS post. I've been using a Backcountry Research strap for years, but it wouldn't fit around the battery. I ended up modifying a Topeak Fixer F11 bracket and mounting everything sideways with the strap.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

My AXS dropper is about 4 months old. I find that I'm already having to bleed it every few rides to avoid sag when fully extended. And it occasionally feels slow/like it has too much friction both going up and down, particularly after it's been ridden for a while.

Assuming this is a warranty issue (and if it is I'm inclined to just drop SRAM entirely and get a mechanical dropper from another brand...) but thought I'd check here first before I start that process.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> My AXS dropper is about 4 months old. I find that I'm already having to bleed it every few rides to avoid sag when fully extended. And it occasionally feels slow/like it has too much friction both going up and down, particularly after it's been ridden for a while.
> 
> Assuming this is a warranty issue (and if it is I'm inclined to just drop SRAM entirely and get a mechanical dropper from another brand...) but thought I'd check here first before I start that process.


whip out a good torque wrench and make sure seat collar isn't too tight. I love mine so far.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> whip out a good torque wrench and make sure seat collar isn't too tight. I love mine so far.


 6.0 nm on the nose.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> 6.0 nm on the nose.


I don't have an AXS post, but I've never been willing to run over 5Nm for a dropper.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> I don't have an AXS post, but I've never been willing to run over 5Nm for a dropper.


I'll try going down to 5 nm and see if there is any improvement, but 6.2 nm is stamped on the collar.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> I'll try going down to 5 nm and see if there is any improvement, but 6.2 nm is stamped on the collar.


Collars are always stamped higher than droppers will support. What's the dropper manual say?


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mine is over a year old at this point, zero issues.

I haven’t done an ounce of maintenance or work on the post.

Just slap the battery on the charger as needed.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

I would be SHOCKED if 6nm on the seat post collar was causing the issue.

I can certify that mine has been at 6nm, and probably above at points without issue.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> I would be SHOCKED if 6nm on the seat post collar was causing the issue.
> 
> I can certify that mine has been at 6nm, and probably above at points without issue.


Yet I've seen more than one 'slow dropper' caused by an overly tightened collar. Some designs seem to be more sensitive to it than others.

So, I went and read the owners manual. Looks like they want less than 6,7Nm.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> Yet I've seen more than one 'slow dropper' caused by an overly tightened collar. Some designs seem to be more sensitive to it than others.
> 
> So, I went and read the owners manual. Looks like they want less than 6,7Nm.
> 
> View attachment 1988522


Yeah, I could see if you were cranking on it how it would hurt the droppers ability to function.

But 6nm is just not a lot of force.

I seem to remember that the V1 OneUp droppers were pretty sensitive to collar torque spec.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> Yeah, I could see if you were cranking on it how it would hurt the droppers ability to function.
> 
> But 6nm is just not a lot of force.
> 
> I seem to remember that the V1 OneUp droppers were pretty sensitive to collar torque spec.


So are BikeYokes. They listed it ~4.5Nm.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> So are BikeYokes. They listed it ~4.5Nm.




So delicate!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> So delicate!


Well, they are wonderfully German engineered items


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Torque wrenches are not created equal. 
when a component requires a max torque value I make sure I use a calibrated wrench, not one an el cheapo from the bike store. If there’s no calibration certificate in the box it’s not calibrated
Secondly, tolerances result in different clamping force from the seat clamp. For example if your bikes seat tube accepts the post through a fairly loose fit the 6.7N.m on the bolt will deliver less compression then the same value where the post has a fairly tight insertion.
I rarely have to tighten my seat clamp to more than 4N.m. To secure the post


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I’m a Clyde, and Fox Transfers have done me right, and have held up. Does the AXS Reverb have any weight restrictions ?


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

Heyo my AXS post has been amazing! but my new frame needs a 31.6 dia. I was wondering if anybody here is looking to trade their 30.9 or 31.6 170 for my nearly new 34.9 170mm. I was also wondering if it is possible to have the lower tube replaced for the smaller dia. I called trail labs and confirmed the only part that differs is the lower shaft but RockShox does not sell it as a replacement part.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

senorbanana said:


> Heyo my AXS post has been amazing! but my new frame needs a 31.6 dia. I was wondering if anybody here is looking to trade their 30.9 or 31.6 170 for my nearly new 34.9 170mm. I was also wondering if it is possible to have the lower tube replaced for the smaller dia. I called trail labs and confirmed the only part that differs is the lower shaft but RockShox does not sell it as a replacement part.


Resolved, spot bikes had a 31.6 170 in stock. Anyone looking to buy a 34.9 170?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

senorbanana said:


> Resolved, spot bikes had a 31.6 170 in stock. Anyone looking to buy a 34.9 170?


how much?


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

For what it's worth, LBS confirmed my ~4 month old AXS dropper was acting sticky. They regreased everything and told me next step would be warranty claim. Hopefully it will start behaving.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

WhiteDLite said:


> how much?


$690 obo shipped


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

senorbanana said:


> $690 obo shipped


That was quite a score.

For the record I have a 31.6mm 150mm on my YT Izzo and that is a 1-1/2 years old now. It's been perfect with no issues beyond the one time I forgot to charge the battery (which I've done just a handful of times). Super solid post and I love the lever action.

Now I wish I could get the 31.6mm/170mm for my Orbea Rise but they are continually out of stock and also I've spent too much and can't handle the $816 at the moment.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

Roaming50 said:


> That was quite a score.
> 
> For the record I have a 31.6mm 150mm on my YT Izzo and that is a 1-1/2 years old now. It's been perfect with no issues beyond the one time I forgot to charge the battery (which I've done just a handful of times). Super solid post and I love the lever action.
> 
> Now I wish I could get the 31.6mm/170mm for my Orbea Rise but they are continually out of stock and also I've spent too much and can't handle the $816 at the moment.


haha 34.9 still available


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Well, my AXS dropper got even worse this week. Now failing to fully extend and sagging a couple mm under weight, venting does nothing anymore. I don't think I'm willing to accept a SRAM rebuild of this one given the variety of problems it's had--has anybody had luck getting a new replacement part, or even just getting SRAM to issue a refund?

Silver lining, I put in a OneUp V2 dropper as a temp replacement and it is wonderful. Super light and smooth action, and 30mm more travel than the AXS at the same seat tube clearance.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Well, my AXS dropper got even worse this week. Now failing to fully extend and sagging a couple mm under weight, venting does nothing anymore. I don't think I'm willing to accept a SRAM rebuild of this one given the variety of problems it's had--has anybody had luck getting a new replacement part, or even just getting SRAM to issue a refund?
> 
> Silver lining, I put in a OneUp V2 dropper as a temp replacement and it is wonderful. Super light and smooth action, and 30mm more travel than the AXS at the same seat tube clearance.


This is the same issue I had, the post failed within the first week of riding (had to bleed every ride for post to not sag) so I sold it and got a pnw post. Honestly if Rockshox would fully redesign the Reverb I would be interested in another axs post but I have had more than enough issues with their current crop of seatposts.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

I had my AXS reverb 34.9 170 for 1.5 yrs now with 0 faults. So happy that I bought another 31.6. On the other hand the new gen of transfers seem to need slick honey under the seal collar quite often.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

It would be great if SRAM would license out the AXS dropper wireless technology so we could see other droppers work with the remote, other remotes, etc...


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Frustration update here. AXS dropper has been with SRAM warranty since August. Three months later and they haven't given the LBS any update other than generally that they don't have stock. LBS isn't interested in offering me a refund for the part.

Massive waste of time and money. Really wish I'd bought Oneup or Bike Yoke from the start.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

I wouldn't wait for a warranty. Buy another post and sell the replacement once it arrives (if ever).


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

mnpikey said:


> I wouldn't wait for a warranty. Buy another post and sell the replacement once it arrives (if ever).


Oh, I bought a OneUp post almost as soon as it went in for warranty. I'm not going to take my nice bike out of commission because of SRAM. But we're still talking about a $850 part that they've been unable to replace or refund.


----------



## Redlemon (4 mo ago)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Well, my AXS dropper got even worse this week. Now failing to fully extend and sagging a couple mm under weight, venting does nothing anymore. I don't think I'm willing to accept a SRAM rebuild of this one given the variety of problems it's had--has anybody had luck getting a new replacement part, or even just getting SRAM to issue a refund?
> 
> Silver lining, I put in a OneUp V2 dropper as a temp replacement and it is wonderful. Super light and smooth action, and 30mm more travel than the AXS at the same seat tube clearance.


I just bought a new Reverb AXS 30.9 170mm dropper, installed it a month ago and I swear it was fine at first.

I installed a new seat today and saw that it had that 2-3mm sag under weight making a clunking sound that you can feel when on the bike.

Venting the post is not working.

Did any of you guys get a smooth warranty process because of this issue ? Not happy after spending so much on it, it should work just damn fine out of the box at least.


----------



## mostlyeels (Apr 9, 2020)

Redlemon said:


> I just bought a new Reverb AXS 30.9 170mm dropper, installed it a month ago and I swear it was fine at first.
> 
> I installed a new seat today and saw that it had that 2-3mm sag under weight making a clunking sound that you can feel when on the bike.
> 
> ...


I had the same sag problem, and had a painless warranty replacement via Canyon (it came with the bike).


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Redlemon said:


> I just bought a new Reverb AXS 30.9 170mm dropper, installed it a month ago and I swear it was fine at first.
> 
> I installed a new seat today and saw that it had that 2-3mm sag under weight making a clunking sound that you can feel when on the bike.
> 
> ...


As you saw, I had a very similar issue. Sent in to SRAM in August of this year. Still nothing.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> As you saw, I had a very similar issue. Sent in to SRAM in August of this year. Still nothing.


At this point I'm assuming Sram is gearing up to release the next gen of AXS, including an updated dropper, it has been reported that a shortage of the alloy Sram uses in the dropper has been behind significant delays of bringing AXS droppers to market. 

For your sake, I hope the long lead time on your warranty means you might be getting an updated V2 dropper?


----------



## Redlemon (4 mo ago)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> As you saw, I had a very similar issue. Sent in to SRAM in August of this year. Still nothing.


Doesn't sound good to me, I'll still to send an email to the online retailer I bought it from and hope for a smooth warranty process.

I would not find it funny having to pay for shipping just to have the warranty process take forever or get refused for whatever reason.

Anyway, lesson learned as I will make sure to buy all parts from local bike shop from now on to get proper service.



FrankS29 said:


> At this point I'm assuming Sram is gearing up to release the next gen of AXS, including an updated dropper, it has been reported that a shortage of the alloy Sram uses in the dropper has been behind significant delays of bringing AXS droppers to market.
> 
> For your sake, I hope the long lead time on your warranty means you might be getting an updated V2 dropper?


Reverb AXS are now being released to the market in great quantity here in Canada at least.

SRAM also released the Reverb AXS XPLR just a year ago with no updates.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Redlemon said:


> Reverb AXS are now being released to the market in great quantity here in Canada at least.
> 
> SRAM also released the Reverb AXS XPLR just a year ago with no updates.


Looks like the Reverb AXS XPLR stuff is getting cleared out already: 

RockShox Reverb XPLR AXS Dropper Seatpost - Bike (backcountry.com)


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

other than it's heavy and short travel - no issues. Came as new OEM on my YT Jeffsey. Would not buy another one due to excessive marked price.


----------



## Redlemon (4 mo ago)

FrankS29 said:


> Looks like the Reverb AXS XPLR stuff is getting cleared out already:
> 
> RockShox Reverb XPLR AXS Dropper Seatpost - Bike (backcountry.com)


Sounds like SRAM are cooking something! Pretty much all AXS stuff seems to be on sale right now.

Also wanted to point out that I did not get the chance to ride my bike after installing my AXS Reverb and noticing the 2-3mm sag issue, so went out for a ride today and the issue is pretty much impossible to notice while riding. I will most likely leave it as is and see if it's reliable except for this.

There could be a lot of posts doing it and people not even knowing it.


----------



## Redlemon (4 mo ago)

dp


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Redlemon: similar experiences. Against all my hesitations due to previous reverb experiences, I took a chance on an AXS.

I have had the AXS for a little over a year and had the 2-3 mm sag issue pop up (no pun intended) off and on. Sometimes the vent process worked and other times it didn't, but I didn't notice it when riding. I thought it was me screwing up the process somehow. 
The last time I attempted to vent it in September though, it went wrong and the post sagged dramatically and basically wouldn't extend fully. Bought it online from EVO.ca and talked to them about the warranty and they suggested I contact a local shop, who then submitted it to SRAM, as that would be faster than me sending it back to them. If the local shop wouldn't help, they would take care of it. I was initially told that I would likely have to pay for the rebuild, since the post has a 200 hour service interval and that would likely run about $200. Not impressed after spending that kind of coin.

After the shop talked to SRAM, I was told the AXS has a 600 hour service interval and it would be covered, which was great. Was about a 2 week turnaround time, so Redlemon, you should talk to your local shop. 

All around, I am happy with the results.


----------



## Redlemon (4 mo ago)

Gunnar-man said:


> Redlemon: similar experiences. Against all my hesitations due to previous reverb experiences, I took a chance on an AXS.
> 
> I have had the AXS for a little over a year and had the 2-3 mm sag issue pop up (no pun intended) off and on. Sometimes the vent process worked and other times it didn't, but I didn't notice it when riding. I thought it was me screwing up the process somehow.
> The last time I attempted to vent it in September though, it went wrong and the post sagged dramatically and basically wouldn't extend fully. Bought it online from EVO.ca and talked to them about the warranty and they suggested I contact a local shop, who then submitted it to SRAM, as that would be faster than me sending it back to them. If the local shop wouldn't help, they would take care of it. I was initially told that I would likely have to pay for the rebuild, since the post has a 200 hour service interval and that would likely run about $200. Not impressed after spending that kind of coin.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience, glad to hear everything went well.

Clearly the issue is kind of widespread on Reverb AXS posts.

As per official Reverb AXS service manual, there's a 50H, 200H & 600H recommended service intervals. Not sure about the 50H however, I would just remove top cap, clean & grease.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, typical riding would dictate the 200hr service would be done every year. A small amount of play would likely be due to the brass keys being slightly worn. Those should be inspected/replaced 3-4 times per year.


----------

